# I scream, you scream, we all sream for ice cream



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Guess what I bought today. A Cuisinart ice cream maker. It also makes frozen yogurt and sorbet. Although I never bought Blue Bell Ice Cream, the company's recall due to listeria has made me swear off store bought ice cream forever.
After taking it out of the box and washing both freezer bowls (yes, it came with *2* freezer bowls) and placing them in the freezer, I started hunting for my special ingredients.
In my cupboards found maple syrup, walnuts, pistachios, peanuts, vanilla and chocolate.
I don't have any cake or pie in the house. Does anyone have any ideas of what I should have for dessert tomorrow evening?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Follow a simple chocolate ice cream recipe like this one: 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/very-chocolate-ice-cream/

Then fold in EVERYTHING you found in your cupboard during the last few minutes of mixing as it starts to firm up. I have the ice cream maker attachment for my Kitchenaid and it does a great job.

Buy this book:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Jerrys-Homemade-Cream-Dessert-Book/dp/0894803123/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429675672&sr=8-1&keywords=ben+and+jerrys+ice+cream+book"]Ben & Jerry&#39;s Homemade Ice Cream & Dessert Book: Ben Cohen, Jerry Greenfield, Nancy Stevens: 9780894803123: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51BfVNUhnQL[/ame]


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

YPSIFLY said:


> Follow a simple chocolate ice cream recipe like this one:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/very-chocolate-ice-cream/
> 
> ...


Bookmarked.
I'll make one batch vanilla with walnuts and one batch very chocolate.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

YPSIFLY said:


> Follow a simple chocolate ice cream recipe like this one:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/very-chocolate-ice-cream/
> 
> ...


I made the very chocolate ice cream this evening and it is delicious. I also made a batch of vanilla. Since my ice cream maker came with two freezer bowls, it made sense to make two batches. All natural quality ingredients with no fillers or anything artificial. I wanted to practice with a simple recipe before going on to the fancy stuff. The only change I made between the two was less vanilla for the chocolate and add chocolate pieces and cocoa. I found since the ice cream comes out soft, a little freezer time sets it up real nice. Right out of the machine, it was like a Wendy's Frosty, only better. I used half pint plastic containers from GFS.
It shouldn't take long for the machine to pay for itself.


----------

